# Old Orchard Cranberry Wine



## xanxer82 (Jul 16, 2010)

I started a cranberry wine from old orchard frozen cranberry juice. 
Here is what I used to make a 5 gallon batch.
8 12-oz cans of old orchard frozen cranberry juice
1 lb of golden raisins
Pectic enzyme
Yeast nutrient
Water to 5 gallons 
Sugar to SG 1.080 since the raisins would release sugar
EC -1118 in a starter.
It's been bubbling away for two days now. Been stirring every night.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stopped by the house after job one and stirred the wine.
All of the raisins are puffed up and floating. The wine is fizzing pretty good. I'm just wondering if it's going to turn out too thin and hot. Debating if I should add more raisins or not.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's going to turn out too thin and hot. Debating if I should add more raisins or not.



Ha! You're a poet and you didn't even know it.

I have 13 cans of that in my deep freeze. I have soooo much else going on I'd thought I'd wait a bit. Bought them several months ago at a great on sale price. I'll be making 5 gallons as well only I think I'll use a banana soup mix instead of raisins.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's been fermenting nicely. Been punching down the raisins and giving it a good stir at least daily. Today's SG 1.00. Will rack it tonight if I have time. It's still fermenting but much slower. Going to have to use a 6 gallon better bottle to stabilize in unless I let it just finish in primary like I've been doing lately. Perhaps I should just snap the lid down and let the CO2 do it's thing.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 21, 2010)

Dan, I've actually used the Old Orchard product several times to make wine with. Its a good product. I also like Dole, and Hawaiis Own for a store bought concentrate for wine. I have made some nice wine with all three of these brands. The Dole or Hawaiis offe great flavors, Guava?Starfruit, Pinapple mango, etc. Look for them in your grocers freezer! LOL


Youre looking a little thin though on the juice.

As a general rule whenusing these frozen concentrates, use 3 cans and enough water to MAKE a gallon. Sometimes 4, but less than three and you will lose alot of body.

The cranberry should turn out fimne on its own. You could add more raisons if yo want, but I dont think its nessecarsy. Up the juice though. You wont go wrong.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 21, 2010)

Perhaps I'll add a couple more cans of juice before I clear and after I stabilize.


----------

